# East side gold, with a bonus



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished a spot in the NE a couple times, and did enough to be satisfied. I never got there during a prime hour, and fished in bright sun both times. I jigged a slack-eddy for post-spawn eyes, and had to get around loads of unspawned suckers, and the occasional bass to get them. I also got a nice Atlantic; turned in the head and info as needed. Everything came on jigs and plastics. No good fish, but all great eaters. I'm down to the last couple days of my vacation...bummer!


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

How did that Atlantic fight?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

jayzbird said:


> How did that Atlantic fight?


It fought okay. I had 8lb, and it was only 22"...so not much of a chance. The bite was cool though, as it was visual, and right at my feet. I feel like last years plants fared well, as there have been several 20-22" class Atlantic's caught this spring.


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

Nice report and very nice stringer of fish!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Time seems to speed up when on vacation. Great stringer of fish, keep the pics and reports coming!


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wtg man! We're u float fishing ?havent been able to get up there but am going up memorial week end . After braking in the center pin on the belle river with some small bass n steelhead I'm hoping for a bigin on the Au


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

Good mix AS. Always enjoy your posts.


----------

